# HELIX DSP PRO 100% NEW IN BOX



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have here for sale a brand new in box sealed Helix dsp pro. I have two available. DIYMA member take 10% off.
Prices include shipping to lower 48 and paypal fee.

Helix DSP Pro 10 Channel Digital Signal Processor SEALED Germany | eBay


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

One sold, thank you!


----------



## eling23 (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow. Itching to get this one. Last thing i'm missing is a dsp for my system.


----------



## louis cabaye (Feb 5, 2015)

I love

Helix Pro 10 Channel DSP Digital Signal Processor SEALED Germany


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

eling23 said:


> Wow. Itching to get this one. Last thing i'm missing is a dsp for my system.


What is stopping you from getting it? Great Guy you are dealing with here.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

up up


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

I have no regrets spending the money I did on this-retail. Here a 10% off? Sweet. That's a decent set of cables for a speaker or two on the savings. Very cool.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

PRICE DROP!


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Payment pending.


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

Have any more?


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

PM'd


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

SOLD, THANKS TO ALL DIYMA MEMBERS


----------

